# iPhone world clock & Orlando



## bubblegum

Have anyone tried adding Orlando, Florida to the world clock? It seems that the iPhone does not recognize the place


----------



## chas_m

This has been a sore point for me. I have actually spoken DIRECTLY to Apple about this. It's only the #1 tourist destination for the ENTIRE WORLD ...

Anyway, their choice was to select "representative" cities from that time zone, so you have to set it for Miami.

It's the same (ironically) in Victoria -- I have to choose Vancouver, because the only "Victoria" it recognises is in the Seychelles!! WTF???!?


----------



## beachboy_ce

Same goes for Scottsdale, AZ. You have to choose Phoenix! (And anyone who's lived in the area knows the difference!! )


----------



## bubblegum

hopefully when Apple released an update, those places would be covered .... until then "Miami" that is, for Walt Disney World.


----------



## uPhone

chas_m said:


> It's the same (ironically) in Victoria -- I have to choose Vancouver, because the only "Victoria" it recognises is in the Seychelles!! WTF???!?


I've been to Seychelles twice to La Digue in Anse Source D'argent, it's actually the nicest place in the world! (It's like Tahiti x 100!).

By the way, I'm having a similar frustration with the weather App. Some of the cities that I would really like to have the weather for are not included


----------



## chas_m

bubblegum said:


> hopefully when Apple released an update, those places would be covered .... until then "Miami" that is, for Walt Disney World.


As I say, I've spoken with Apple engineers extensively on this subject. They will not be adding any cities in the foreseeable future.


----------

